# Copperhead strikes again......#13



## SELFBOW (Oct 19, 2015)

The last few weeks. I've had lots of opts, taken 30+ shots, lost four arrows, knocked two out of trees and even had my hands on one of them that got away but I'm never gonna give up. I enjoy it to much. 
I ain't scared...



I got #3 last week and 4&5 today.
#3




4&5


Getting to play w the selfie stick a little....


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 19, 2015)

it's on!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm out of the mood right now.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 20, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> I'm out of the mood right now.



Too cold for ya?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 20, 2015)

I haven't shot at a squirrel since Aug. 23rd. It is getting cold. Saw some frost this morning on my way to work.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 20, 2015)

30 shots on squirrels? Wow, I have only seen 1 squirrel so far this year, about 40 yards out keeping me entertained waiting for deer to show up. If I run into the Fort Gordon game biologist I'll ask him where all the squirrels went this year. I don't hunt them, I'm just curious where they are this year.


----------



## Gordief (Oct 20, 2015)

i gotta' get me one of those...

selfie stick that is...


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 20, 2015)

Good shootin there bud! That bow's working good for you.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 21, 2015)

Had a fun pm today, even though I lost 4 arrows it is worth every penny.

     First shot was a good 30 ft up drilled him but he took it n climbed higher, lost that one.

   Second shot was bout 10ft high on side of tree. Drilled him w a washer backed field point, knocked him 20 ft backwards, got to him n he recovered n ran off.  Next one gave me 3 shots, lost two n missed his nose by 1/4" on #3.....

After all that I went 2-2 n broke an arrow on a follow up.

I'm having fun as always.....
This one is safe at the moment..



Drilled him!





#6&#7


----------



## JBranch (Oct 21, 2015)

Squirrel stew at Horse Creek?


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 21, 2015)

JBranch said:


> Squirrel stew at Horse Creek?



Nope saving em for deer camp. My pig spots are still quiet right now so playing w tree rats couple afternoons a week.


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 22, 2015)

Great shooting


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 22, 2015)

Good shooting.  Those things are hard to hit.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 22, 2015)

Come on Mike, Horse Creek is the place to catch up if u stand in one place lone enough they'll just come down the tree beside u. Good shooting Martin.


----------



## gurn (Oct 22, 2015)

Great shootin Martin


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 22, 2015)

Mike its not cold this week. Made a quick stop on my way home got #8........


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 22, 2015)

good shooting man. those things are hard for me to hit.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 22, 2015)

Love seeing the pay offs Martin! Great shootin'!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 23, 2015)

:


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 24, 2015)

#6


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 24, 2015)

You guys are tough on tree rats!
 I've yet to kill one.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 5, 2015)

Grabbed a different bow Mon off the rack just to change things up. This is a dual shelf bow, The Bear Alaskan "Halloween" bow I got from Al in March was the only Bear w out a kill. Missed 4 Mon before I realized I was shooting it low. Practiced on some pears w  it.  This makes 18 for 2015 & 10 for this season. Both of these were out of the Trees!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## sawtooth (Nov 5, 2015)

get em son. you are rough on those squirrels. save them and cook them at the chick again.


----------



## JBranch (Nov 6, 2015)

Hey, I could shoot that bow.....  Good shot!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 11, 2015)

Picked Copperhead back up Fri n have been missing but always just barely. 


I have made some awesome shots last few yrs n this one makes Top 3. Had one run into this n then poke its head back out and at that angle, pic from where I shot....
Bad Mistake!






#11. My weekday deer hunting has basically shut down there's so much water so I'm gonna keep on w tree rats. It fun ....found a nice older shed as well.


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 11, 2015)

I bet they taste better than rattler!  Awesome shooting skills.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 11, 2015)

i don't know how you hit anything with that bow,,,but you always do, i guess that's all that matters- good shot.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 11, 2015)

Keep on trucking.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 16, 2015)

Just a quick pm walk. Off side of a tree. I just wish I could shoot pigs, deer and 3d as good. #12


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 16, 2015)

Tough kills there. A few more and you ought to have enough to  sew up a squirrel skin outfit, complete with many tails.


----------



## Vance Henry (Nov 16, 2015)

Squirrel Brunswick stew at Ft. Stewart sounds pretty good....


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 16, 2015)

Good shooting!  Well done....


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 17, 2015)

I have nothing to show.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 23, 2015)

Got another out of a tree.....#13
This is way more fun to hunt than deer and pigs....


----------



## Poynor (Nov 23, 2015)

Man I would have ran out of arrows already.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 24, 2015)

Good Shot Martin!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 24, 2015)

I still have nothing to show. Haven't been out since 6th of Nov. Hopefully thing will get back on track after Thanksgiving. Family first. You keep after them Martin.


----------

